
Google Glass Application List - ireadqrcodes
http://glass-apps.org/google-glass-application-list
======
ben1040
I really wish the folks publishing these apps would have a demo page or some
information on their front page, rather than just immediately trying to get an
OAuth token from me.

~~~
rajivm
So in our case (Icebreaker), our site actually does have a good amount of pre-
login info, but this gallery is choosing to only link directly to our OAuth
login flow.

------
SilverRobo
Is it just me or does this website look like your typical domain squatter
webpage? Even the default Bootstrap template would look better than this. Also
why the Sharingan eye?

~~~
ireadqrcodes
sharingan -> google glass brings great power to your eyes :-)

------
cryptoz
I have a vision for a weather data collection app using the camera and
accelerometer to automatically take sky photos, but I don't think the APIs
support it yet: [http://www.jacobsheehy.com/2013/05/weather-forecasting-
with-...](http://www.jacobsheehy.com/2013/05/weather-forecasting-with-google-
glass/)

------
georgemcbay
Bro, do you even maintain aspect ratios?

~~~
andybak
I knew something was making it look cheap and amateurish but I hadn't spotted
it was that. Ugh.

------
jamesaguilar
Oof. I hate to be "that guy" who complains about a new thing, but the icons
for these apps could really use some work. The Amazon one is straight up
disturbing, and many of them are just uncomposed pictures of things. I guess
that's to be expected since most of this stuff isn't even alpha yet.

~~~
gcr
Are these official? Judging from the icon and the description, I...hope,
anyway, that the Amazon one wasn't produced by amazon.

------
coherentpony
I saw that Path are on there and, given their recent debauchery involving
people's privacy, my heart sank.

------
ErikAugust
They forgot Glassnost.me - [http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/06/glassnost-is-a-
google-glass...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/06/glassnost-is-a-google-glass-
photo-sharing-app-that-sends-you-realtime-feedback-on-what-you-share/)

------
lukifer
Turn-by-turn directions for cooking is a great idea.

It's crazy-making, though, that there's no way to see a demo page or anything
without attaching my Google account to the app. No thank you.

------
jaseflow
It would of been nice if there more apps that were empowered by Glass. These
apps are all just the same as any app I can get on my phone.

------
niketdesai
I built a really simple horoscopes app while playing with the mirror api.
glassscopes.appspot.com

This site is bizarre, though.

